

Monty Oum, animator at Rooster Teeth, has died - brbcoding
http://roosterteeth.com/members/journal/entry.php?id=3302319

======
imkevinxu
For context, he was the creator of the famous machinima Haloid (Halo +
Metroid) back in the day: [https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cL-
mR79GErU](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cL-mR79GErU)

I'll always remember him for his ridiculous work ethic and amazing combination
of art and tech (I believe he created his own animation library for RWBY or
something like that to give it it's unique cel-shading kind of look)

Many people are mourning together on the Rooster Teeth subreddit
[https://www.reddit.com/r/roosterteeth](https://www.reddit.com/r/roosterteeth)

------
conception
So sad. Such a young guy. And from a selfish point of view, we'll never get
another Dead Fantasy (
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WAsq3HkYbUs](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WAsq3HkYbUs)).
Created some pretty great fan service back in the day.

------
throwawaytime
Does anyone have any info about what kind of allergic reaction could have
caused this?

I'm fearful of hospital procedures for reasons like these. How'd the doctors
let it slip by? But it's a dumb fear and I'm trying to break myself of it.

~~~
JshWright
It didn't 'slip by', it likely happened very quickly, without warning, and the
doctors and nurses certainly did everything they could to save him (I don't
know anything about the specifics of this case, but I'm familiar with the
general practices).

There are various medications used for sedation that you wouldn't be exposed
to in the course of 'normal' life, so the first time you're exposed to them is
on the operating table. That makes it very hard to predict things like this.

It's also possible it wasn't actually an allergic reaction, but one of a
handful of other life-threatening reactions that can take place during medical
procedures (e.g.
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Malignant_hyperthermia](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Malignant_hyperthermia)
)

No procedure is without risk. It is important to weigh benefits of the
procedure against the risks (your doctor should be able to help you judge your
specific risk factors and explain the benefits).

------
veritas3241
Came to HN to distract myself from this news and here it is. Monty was a great
inspiration to me mainly for his relentless work ethic and amazing creations.
He is sorely missed in the RT community.

33 is too young to die.

~~~
peri
I was trying to distract myself from bad news here, too. Hard to escape it
sometimes. Hope you're doing better now that it's a few days later.

------
hnnewguy
> _Ten days ago Monty suffered a severe allergic reaction during a simple
> medical procedure that left him in a coma._

Such a young guy. Remember that you can never be sure how many "tomorrows" you
get.

------
stcredzero
If you are curious, and don't happen to follow such things, you can see some
work he was involved in, in the form of the RWBY series on Crunchyroll. (I'm
not associated in any way with Crunchyroll.)

The combination of Blocks World style AI with Machinima has the potential to
change human culture in radical ways. (It already is, IMO.) What would it do
to language, if we could just think of a video scene in our heads, and our
mobile computer could just synthesize it and show it to others? I suspect the
use of "like" is related to the effect video media has already had on
language.

~~~
pimlottc
> I suspect the use of "like" is related to the effect video media has already
> had on language.

I'm not sure what you mean by this, can you explain?

~~~
stcredzero
Well, like, when people use "like," it's like they're narrating a video scene
in their own heads in a way that would cause another person from a video-
soaked culture to, like, make it play in their heads too. ;)

It's the same as how such narration worked before, but it's also different in
that we have a corpus of video culture to make references to. Before
widespread video, we were always referring to the imagined "movie scenes"
evoked in our heads by narration. Now, we can refer to a corpus of specific
pre-rendered movie scenes.

~~~
Hasu
> Well, like, when people use "like," it's like they're narrating a video
> scene in their own heads in a way that would cause another person from a
> video-soaked culture to, like, make it play in their heads too. ;)

The syntactic filler likes, or the "its' like they're..." like? Those are very
different. Syntactic filler such as that is universal in human speech and
languages, but tends to be different depending on the language and speaker.
There's nothing unusual about Americans attaching to the word "like" as
syntactic filler.

Or do you mean "like" as a synonym for "such as"? Like/Such as in this example
here? I don't see how that has anything to do with video culture. People have
spoken in hypotheticals since long before video.

~~~
stcredzero
_The syntactic filler likes, or the "its' like they're..." like?_

If you pay close attention, you'll find that it's not always filler. Often,
people are prefacing references to visuals from the common culture.

------
Arnavion
In case anyone else is unable to get past the "checking your browser" page
(whatever that means...) like me:

>Our friend, inspiration and co-worker Monty Oum passed away yesterday
afternoon at 4:34 PM surrounded by people who loved him very much. Ten days
ago Monty suffered a severe allergic reaction during a simple medical
procedure that left him in a coma. Although he fought bravely, his body was
not able to recover.

And wow, I'd been planning to catch up on RWBY this week. Sad news...

~~~
Selfcommit
Checking your browser is a cloudflare thing. FWIW.

~~~
mason240
I seem to be getting that at about 30% of the sites I go to today.

------
Magi604
Ugh, this is tragic. Such a talented person gone too soon.

Now I don't want to say it was life changing for me, but I greatly enjoyed
watching his earlier videos (Dead Fantasy series, Haloid).

But with RWBY (his most recent work) he spawned a universe out of nothing that
is now loved by thousands and thousands of people.

True creative talent and dedication at his level is rare, and while we'll
never get to see more from him, I have no doubt that his work has inspired
countless people to create their own universes, and for that we should be
happy.

------
technologia
This is terrible, I've been following Monty since before Haloid. I thought it
was awesome when he joined roosterteeth to work on RvB.

He was incredibly talented young man and certainly died way too early. I hope
his family will be able to get through this, it will certainly be very tough
to handle this.

